# Tubeless oder nicht?



## CannondaleFlash (30. März 2011)

Immer öfter stellt sich die Frage Tubeless oder nicht?
Mir würde man es kostenlos umbauen und darum stellt sich diese Frage, was es überhaupt nützt? Bisher habe ich gehört, dass Tubeless mehr Grip bietet, einen höheren Pannenschutz hat und leichter ist. Wisst ihr um wieviel es leichter wird, wenn man anstatt einem Racing Ralph (26x2,1) einen Rocket Ron-Tubeless (26x2,1) rauf gibt?

ride hard


----------



## Ghostconi (30. März 2011)

Hi,
Wenn du einen Rocket Ron statt einen Racing Ralph fährst kannst du dank Serienstreuung ca. 50-100g pro Reifen sparen.
Wenn du mit Milch statt mit Schläuchen fährst sparst du je nach Schlauch 70-150g pro Laufrad, denn man muss mit ca 70-90ml Milch fahren.
Ich gebe dir aber noch einen Tipp:
Ich fahr seit 4 Jahren mit 2.1ern (Rocket Ron, Racing Ralph, usw), seit diesem Jahr fahre ich 2.25 Rocket Ron klar es ist etwas schwerer aber das Handling bergab wird deutlich besser.Und berghoch hast du etwas mehr Grip.
Probier ma paar 2.25er Rocket Ron aus und du wirst erstaunt sein, wieviel besser die als 2.1er sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfrog (31. März 2011)

Hey,

bin derzeit auch am überlegen auf Tubeless zu wechseln, da es im Rennen schon von Vorteil ist aufgrund dessen, dass man keinen Durchschlag etc mehr haben kann.

Den größten Nachteil sehe ich aber leider darin, dass man nicht so flexibel in der Reifenwahl ist und wenn man heute nen Racing Ralph drauf hat.. und es morgens anfängt zu regnen wie aus eimer, es schwer ist den mantel noch fix und sauber zu wechseln.

Wie ist es eig. bei platten im Rennen? Also wenn dann nochmal was passiert... bekomm ich dann einfach nen schlauch rein?

Gruß


----------



## Ghostconi (31. März 2011)

Des mit dem Reifenwechseln ist wahr.
Man ist net mehr so flexibel.
Wenn man doch mal ein Platten hat ist es halt ne große sauerei ein Schlauch rein zu machen.


----------



## Lateralus (31. März 2011)

Habe auch drüber nachgedacht, aber folgendes hält mich ab:

- kaum Gewichtsersparnis, da mindestens 60-70 ml Milch pro Reifen gefahren werden müssen (pro Rad gegenüber XX-Lights also max. 30 g!)
- Milch trocknet ein, muss also regelmäßig nachgefüllt werden (aufwändig und man muss immer die alte Milch rauskratzen, sonst wirds noch schwerer!!)
- Reifenwechsel wird schnell zur Sauerei - hat man 2 oder 3 LRS ists egal, hab ich aber nicht
- nicht alle Reifen bekommt man problemlos dicht, der neue XKing 2.0SS soll nahezu nicht abzudichten sein
- XX-Lights sind mit 100g nicht schwer und ich kann damit bei meinem Gewicht (66 - 68 kg) auch problemlos geringere Drücke fahren.


----------



## Ghostconi (31. März 2011)

Kommst du mit den xx-light zurecht?
Wo ich die gefahren bin hatte ich andauernd Platten.
Ich fahre lieber die Michelin Latex Schläuche sind zwar 20g schwerer,
aber dafür haben die auch einen geringeren Rollwiederstand und sind besser im Durchstich.


----------



## maxmistral (5. April 2011)

Wg. Gewicht brauchst Du das nicht rauskratzen, weil die Latex-Milch besteht zum allergrößten Teil aus Wasser und das verdunstet aus dem Reifen. Ich habe das schon mal rausgezupft aber es waren nur ein paar Gramm, für den einen oder anderen Gewichtsfetischisten im Leichtbauforum mag das trotzdem ein Thema sein!

Die anderen Argumente gegen Milch lasse ich aber gerne gelten.

Als Racer ist noch ein Thema, daß wenn man doch mal ne Panne hat, dann dauert die deutlich länger als mit Schlauch.



Lateralus schrieb:


> Habe auch drüber nachgedacht, aber folgendes hält mich ab:
> 
> - kaum Gewichtsersparnis, da mindestens 60-70 ml Milch pro Reifen gefahren werden müssen (pro Rad gegenüber XX-Lights also max. 30 g!)
> - Milch trocknet ein, muss also regelmäßig nachgefüllt werden (aufwändig und man muss immer die alte Milch rauskratzen, sonst wirds noch schwerer!!)
> ...


----------



## Gary Jr. (6. April 2011)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Als Racer ist noch ein Thema, daß wenn man doch mal ne Panne hat, dann dauert die deutlich länger als mit Schlauch.



naja, einzig das ventil muss ich noch rausschrauben, sonst ist ja alles gleich... soviel länger ist das auch nicht (ok, wenn das ventil nicht richtig will, kanns länger dauern)


----------



## hefra (6. April 2011)

Ich habe den Tubeless Kram in die Ecke geworfen und fahre wieder Schläuche. Warum ist recht einfach. 

Die Montage von anderen Reifen dauert mir zu lange, bei leichten Reifen hatte ich ständig schleichenden Luftverlust, richtig dicht wurde es quasi nie! Ich habe mir für CC Rennen Tubulars gekauft, wozu brauche ich da noch diesen Milch Quatsch. Ansonsten fahre ich Latex Schläuche, die sind auch nicht beim ersten Durchschlag defekt und rollen nicht wesentlich schlechter. 
Der Große Vorteil von Milch ist für mich, dass man im Pannenfall in der Regel etwas Luft im Reifen behält und so besser bis zur Wechselzone fahren kann. Ist mir zweimal passiert, man ist deutlich schneller unterwegs als mit defektem Schlauch.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (9. April 2011)

Also da ich selber sehr viele Rennen fahre u.A. BL und DM habe ich mich dazu entschieden auf Tubles umzurüsten.
Meine Erfahrung ist eigendlich bis jetzt sehr gut, wo ich euch recht geben muss ist bei Conti Supersonics ist es schwer abzudichten, aber hier ein Trick (Reibt den Reifen vor der Montage mal kräftig mit Waschmittel aus, das hilft wunder, danach nochmal mit Wasser ausspüllen und der Reifen ist wesendlich schneller dicht!!!)

Wer den stress nicht haben will sollte auf die Maxxis reifen umrüsten die zwar ein bischen schwerer aber wesendlich pannensicherer und haltbarer sind bei mehr Grip (vorne Aspen 2,0" (bei Schnee auf Raceking 2,2" oder x-king 2,2" umrüsten) hinten Crossmark 2,1" )genug dazu.

Was die Dichtmilch angeht habe ich nun schon einige ausprobiert und muss feststellen das die beiden besten von FRM und Notubes kommen, ich fahre mit ca. 60-100ml Milch was sich bis jetzt bewährt hat (hatte mal einen 5 mm dicken Ast quer durch den Reifen stecken und konnte noch 10 km ins Ziel fahren) der grosse Vorteil ist, dass man einen wesendlich geringeren Rollwiederstand hat (merkt man) und Drücke bei Matschrennen von bis zu 1,6 Bar (56kg Wettkampfgewicht) realesierbar werden.

ALSO FÜR MICH IST EINS KLAR NIE MEHR MIT SCHLAUCH!!!


----------



## xXRichyXx (29. März 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2014)

Im CrossCountry-Unterforum hast du mit deiner Frage sicherlich total viel Glück.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. März 2014)

Wenn man gerne mal die reifen wechselt sind schläuche einfacher zu handhaben. Falls du aber nur einen lrs hast und nicht die reifen immer wechselst dann würde ich tubless fahren.

Ich fahr beides...aber dann mit michelin latex schläuchen. Die sind leicht und auch gut pannensicher.


----------

